# Meander walleye!!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Had a great time with Fish2Win and Lovin Life at Meander this morning! Got into the walleye and perch. Most walleye were between 20-24". We did get three walleye that were under15" but we threw them back. (Not sure if Meander has a size limit, wanted to be safe than sorry) 
Even found some keeper perch! Kept a few for the fish fry. That lake was on fire! Can't believe no one else was fishing. Had the whole lake to ourselves...


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

isnt that lake off limits and illegal to fish?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

It's weird. I think I heard they opened it up for one day only


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I did the same thing exactly a year ago as well.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Lol... Happy April Fools Day!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

StarkFisherman said:


> Lol... Happy April Fools Day!



AH MAN,,,,,, you killed it TOO SOON!
H AFD!


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

MAN IM BEHIND THE BALL TOTALLY FORGOT THAT WAS TODAY!!!!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys. Thought this was real post. Loaded the boat and headed to Meander. Caught a few bass and before I know it there is a boat flying across the water at me. It's ODNR with a Mahoning county sheriff screaming at me. "What are you doing"? I tell him about the post on OGF but he doesn't buy it. I get ordered off the lake immediately. Boat, fishing equipment impounded and I am ordered to appear in court. Probably out at least $1000!!!! NOT FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder where one puts a boat into that lake I wasn't aware there was a ramp.or parking..or a pull off...hmmmm something's fishy.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 206039
> View attachment 206040
> 
> Had a great time with Fish2Win and Lovin Life at Meander this morning! Got into the walleye and perch. Most walleye were between 20-24". We did get three walleye that were under15" but we threw them back. (Not sure if Meander has a size limit, wanted to be safe than sorry)
> Even found some keeper perch! Kept a few for the fish fry. That lake was on fire! Can't believe no one else was fishing. Had the whole lake to ourselves...


How in the world did you get to fish in Meander without getting a ticket and having your gear taken?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

REY298 said:


> How in the world did you get to fish in Meander without getting a ticket and having your gear taken?


I'm not sure what you mean?? I purchased a new fishing license two days ago? Is that what your talking about?
Anyways, we are heading back after lunch to try for some crappies! Anyone know if there is a size limit on them? I can't find anything in the regulations??? Wish me luck!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, we found the crappies too! Unfortunately, we weren't sure if they had to be 9" so we just kept these. (Didn't want to get in trouble) Best day of fishing for me yet this Spring!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

westbranchbob said:


> I wonder where one puts a boat into that lake I wasn't aware there was a ramp.or parking..or a pull off...hmmmm something's fishy.



You just pull off of 76 and drop it in.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> I wonder where one puts a boat into that lake I wasn't aware there was a ramp.or parking..or a pull off...hmmmm something's fishy.


They have bass contest there every year now. Must roll the trailers down the grass. ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snag said:


> You just pull off of 76 and drop it in.




I go in from Meander Drive,,,, BIG hole in the fence! Great hunting there too


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Well, we found the crappies too! Unfortunately, we weren't sure if they had to be 9" so we just kept these. (Didn't want to get in trouble) Best day of fishing for me yet this Spring!
> View attachment 206055



No size limit on anything,,,,, nobody cares


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I always wait to get my license until after I have fished there. That way they can't take it from me if I get caught where I shouldn't be fishing.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

hows come I never see any of you guys there when I am there? besides the world class fishery a little less known thing about the area is that its amazing snipe habitat. I am out there at least three times a week and have no problem punching my ticket everyday with my trusty henry .22. bout time we got a thread started about this honey hole!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

beat you to the punch minnow! last week I pulled off on 80 went under the bridge




  








IMG_20130714_124711




__
set-the-drag


__
Jul 14, 2013


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Yea, little windy but drifted all around, caught a couple of sheepshead, but managed couple nice crappies. Never see ODNR there, but the gravel ramp with the tree stump in the middle needs a dock, plus a plastic outhouse. Also, night fishing is sweet under the bridge, usually use three lanterns to light up the place.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

You guys are too much!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, It's on the internet,,, Just has to be true.


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Never heard of this resivoir. So is actually illegal to fish here


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bow fisher said:


> Never heard of this resivoir. So is actually illegal to fish here


illegal?
Not if you have a 'Pass',,, I bought mine 3 weeks ago.
Cost me 2 cases of BUD.


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

The price goes up the later in the season - 2 cases of bud and a bottle of bourbon after April 1


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I've heard of ODNR saying Meander would be #2 smallmouth lake in the state next to Erie. Imagine the chaos if that place ever opened up.


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Who do you give the case of beer too


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Me I'll get u in after pickup


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Alright where do I drop off. And once I get a pass I'm legal then correct


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I get u in then your on your own after that,  meet at gate with the keep out signs .


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Any other ?? Refer to originator of this thread and he can supply any other details you need. He may even take u along..


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

One a year they should open the gate for 1 minute. Everyone who gets through gets to fish. It would be better than an MMA fight.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay. This april fools joke is over. Glad you guys had fun even tho you know we dont tolerate illegal stuff, even if you're just joking. Good april fools joke tho.


----------

